# من يستطيع تزويدنا بصور لمصنع منظفات من الداخل؟



## حلويس (3 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
هذا الملتقى فيه الكثير من المعلومات المفيدة عن التراكيب و عمليات التصنيع
لكن هناك نقص شديد في وضع صور المعدات المستخدمة و كذلك صور للمصانع نفسها
أرجو من يستطيع وضع صور كهذه لأن يزودنا بها و له جزيل الشكر
صور توضح المعدات و الخلاطات و طريقة ترتيبها داخل المصنع و معدات التعبئة و غير ذلك
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (6 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم لدي ورشة ولكنها لا تسر لانها بدائية جدا 
ولكن عندما تتحسن صناعتي واشتري مصنع سوف اصور المصنع
باذن الله ادعوا لي بالتوفيق


----------



## حلويس (9 نوفمبر 2011)

أخي أبو حمزة
اسأل الله أن يوسع رزقك و تملك مصنعا يسرك و يسعدك
ان كان ممكنا وضع بعض الصور لورشتك فسأكون شاكرا جدا لك
قد تكون بدائية لكنها تعني الكثير لي حيث لم أبدأ بأي شئ عملي لغاية الآن في مجال تصنيع المنظفات و قد أستفيد مما لديك
و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hassan korany (9 نوفمبر 2011)

1- تنك استنلس بقاع مخروطى مزودبمحبس بنهاية المخروط لتصفية المنتج ومحبس جانبى قبل القاع ب5سم لسحب المنتج واعلى التنك مثبت جيربوكس باكس بريشه لتقليب المنتج----


----------

